# NYU MFA FILM PRODUCTION/CP/Dramatic Writing Class 2011 (New York)



## assal (Mar 27, 2011)

started this thread for all incoming MFA students for NYC campus. I thought it would be nice to meet not only the production class but also network with the Creative Producers and Dramatic Writers. This thread might be particularly interesting for students coming from abroad/outside of NY.


I wondered where everyone is standing in terms of other school acceptances? Will you go to NYU for sure? Are you going to visit the classes before accepting the offer? Congrats you all!


----------



## Insearchof_ (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Assal, I will be attending NYU this fall for Directing and I'M SO EXCITED!

Also, are you on Facebook? If you are, Friend Request me. And who ever else is going to NYU this fall, you can friend request me as well.

Maybe later we can start a facebook group for NYU Film School's incoming class of 2011.


----------



## Ozu (Mar 27, 2011)

Assal and Insearchof_,

Glad you started this thread. Longtime lurker, finally joined to reply here. I'm in for MFA Directing. Also got the call from Columbia but NYU is my dream school, so we'll likely be classmates. Looking forward to it!

I'll PM you my info.


----------



## sodapop (Mar 27, 2011)

> Insearchof_


Congratulations! I wish you guys the best of luck.


----------



## Schmartmann (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi all, 

I'm an accepted MFA DW student starting at Tisch this September. 

I was wondering what people's plans are for living in NYC? I'd love to stay in residence, but I don't think it's within my price range. Do most people on this board already live in the city, or are you all also trying to find an apartment?


----------



## assal (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Schmartmann, congrats to you! I live in the city, but many of my friends live out in Bklyn, some in Bushwick. Those areas are much cheaper. Many students live out in Bed-Stuy, Jersey City, Hoboken is cheaper too. YOu might be able to find cheap places around Alphabet city or the East Village if you want to be close to the school. I've heard that it's of great advantage to live close to school mostly for the times during production. Also: I thought the dormitories were cheaper compared to city apartments? Let me know if you need help!


----------



## Koquard (Apr 3, 2011)

DW here. Still not sure where I'm going though. Waiting until I get my Columbia acceptance packet.


----------



## Munky the robot (Apr 3, 2011)

Get ur NYU ID activated. Then log in and check out off campus housing. I saw places as cheap as 700USD per month.

on campus housing is wayyyy too expensive.
I am DW btw.

Very Very confused about attending.
Could not find any famous DW screenwriters. Their film MFA is world class.

But know nothing about their DW...


----------



## Koquard (Apr 3, 2011)

> Originally posted by Munky the robot:
> Very Very confused about attending.
> Could not find any famous DW screenwriters.



Screenwriters/TV writers, in general, don't "get" famous. The only famous ones you hear about are the overhyped media personalities like Aaron Sorkin.

Doesn't mean no successful writers come out of there.


----------



## Munky the robot (Apr 4, 2011)

> Originally posted by Koquard:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Munky the robot:
> Very Very confused about attending.
> Could not find any famous DW screenwriters.



Screenwriters/TV writers, in general, don't "get" famous. The only famous ones you hear about are the overhyped media personalities like Aaron Sorkin.

Doesn't mean no successful writers come out of there. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

What I mean is that I didnt see any academy award winning screenwriters from NYU. People from the MFA film & the BFA yes, a lot but none from DW.

On the other hand when you see the alumni on AFI s site there are dozens of award winning screenwriters there. 
BTW I got waitlisted at AFI and I m confused if I do get in where should I go then- AFI or NYU???

Koquard where you planning to go - Columbia or NYU?


----------



## intimatesecretary (Apr 5, 2011)

Neil LaBute is an alumni of DW, and as far as 'superstar' writers go, I think there are a few playwrights at the moment so succesfull (and really good at the same time). but yeah, he is a playwright. 

I talked to two recent graduates of the programme recently, and they both 1) had only positive feedback about it & 2) are both doing primarily theatre... so maybe this is the key to your wondering.

(I did not apply to the programme, just my 2 cents. couldn't help but reminding you about the LaBute case .)


----------



## Munky the robot (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks intimatesecretary 

Anyone else out there who wants to give me their two cents ?


----------



## Insearchof_ (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Munky the robot, I think the bottom line is that the Dramatic Writing program at NYU is design to expose its students to both playwriting and screenwriting (or at least during your first year). So if you want to focus ONLY on screenwriting for all two years, this is not your place.

Also in addition to alumnus Neil Labute, there is also John Fusco, Kenneth Lonergan, Doug Wright, Tony Kushner and Robert L. Freedman. All of this people are established screenwriters. 

It's theater alumni include... Gary Sunshine, George C. Wolfe, Annie Baker, Mark Sable, Saviana Stanescu, Catherine Filloux, Mary Sue Price, David Grimm, Suzanne Collins, DC Pierson, James Felder, Sasha Frere-Jones, Marcy Heisler, Boaz Frankel, Cristin O'Keefe Aptowicz, Donald Glover, Jeffrey Stanley and Jessica Goldberg.


----------



## Munky the robot (Apr 6, 2011)

Insearchof, 

If you had to choose between NYU DW and AFI SW which one would you pick?

That goes for anyone who is willing to answer.


----------



## SherriStudios (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm starting at Tisch in the fall (already sent in my deposit and paperwork), and I live in New York. The place I live now is pretty cheap, but it's also just a room ...I'd like to move someplace bigger where I can have a private bathroom, kitchen etc.

Hopefully I will move before school starts, but my biggest concern is paying my rent while attending school fulltime...I really don't want to juggle a fulltime job at the same time.


----------



## Insearchof_ (Apr 7, 2011)

Munky the robot, I can't really give you a credible answer. First off, I'm not to familiar with the two writing programs and secondly, I don't know your whole situation. But off the top of my head, if I were in your place and I got off the wait-list at AFI, I would go to AFI. I say this simply, because I wouldn't want to be forced to write theatrical plays. Also, lets not forget that AFI is forcing Production students/fellows to shoot your scripts.

But if writing plays don't bother you, than you should consider going to NYU. After all, NYU is the school that accepted you, which means they believe in your potential and they think you'll be right for their program. Plus, I think being a student in NYU's Dramatic Writing program is cheaper than a screenwriting fellow at AFI. But I may be wrong about this.

So, when do you have to turn in your deposit (something tells me April 15th) and when does AFI start accepting people off there wait-list?


----------



## Wenyi (Apr 8, 2011)

> Originally posted by Munky the robot:
> Insearchof,
> 
> If you had to choose between NYU DW and AFI SW which one would you pick?
> ...



Hey, I can't help wantting to give my 2 cents. 
You may pay 300$ amd mail the paper to NYU first so that you have ur spot reserved. Then you can wait ur AFI decision. I know some buddy on the waitlist of DW may be anxious and worried. But this is a big decision for you, so save ur spot first, and then take ur time. It is the safe way to handle this dilemma.


----------



## Insearchof_ (Apr 8, 2011)

Wenyi, ideally this is what a lot of people think, but it's not that easy.  

Remember that the deposit that you send to a university is a contract, which says you're agreeing to attend that school and also you're agreeing to pay for your tuition. If a student reneges on this contract by not attending this school or by not paying their tuition, they're terminating their contract. Accordingly, the school will take action and the student will be PENALIZED. And PENALIZED means that you'll be paying a termination fee. 

It's kind of like terminating you're cell phone contract, but more expensive.


----------



## dmtr (Apr 8, 2011)

Someone laid it out simply earlier; if you want to spend a year writing plays, then NYU is probably for you. If your goal is to write for TV or sell a screenplay, then other programs (UCLA, USC, Columbia, etc) are likely better suited for you. 

For those waffling, outside of losing the $300, I would think long and hard before contractually committing to a school when I am strongly leaning towards another.

:steps down from soap box:


----------



## Munky the robot (Apr 9, 2011)

Hmm so dmtr what you're essentially saying is that people dont usually end up selling their screenplays at NYU DW? (Not the way they do at USC, UCLA, COLUMBIA, etc)

Whats ur take on AFI?

And where have you decided to go?


----------



## dmtr (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm sure people sell things from NYU (someone's gotta be paying back their student loans). 

NYU appeals to me because you get exposure to all three disciplines. 

I don't know much about AFI (production or screenwriting) but from what people have posted on the boards it sounds like a good program that is Hollywood focused. 

I only applied to NYU and, if I get in from the waitlist, I'll attend. If not, I'll apply next year to NYU, USC, UCLA, and Columbia.


----------



## Munky the robot (Apr 14, 2011)

well there is a bunch of people who will not be going to tisch this year because they got in elsewhere so I think you will be going to Tisch.


----------



## dmtr (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words. 

Today was the day for DWPers to let the school know yay or nay. Anyone care to say whether they accepted or declined?


----------



## Wenyi (Apr 16, 2011)

> Originally posted by dmtr:
> Thanks for your kind words.
> 
> Today was the day for DWPers to let the school know yay or nay. Anyone care to say whether they accepted or declined?



I told them my decision of withdrawing acceptance. Good luck,buddy!


----------



## dmtr (Apr 20, 2011)

> Originally posted by Wenyi:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by dmtr:
> Thanks for your kind words.
> 
> Today was the day for DWPers to let the school know yay or nay. Anyone care to say whether they accepted or declined?



I told them my decision of withdrawing acceptance. Good luck,buddy! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks! I know you will enjoy UCLA!

Any other DWP acceptees decline or waitlisters hear anything?


----------



## dmtr (Apr 25, 2011)

Wanted to bump this thread. Anyone on the DWP waitlist hear anything?


----------



## RobbieBlock (Apr 25, 2011)

Well I am completely in the dark about NYU's DW waitlist procedure, but today was the deadline to submit ones declaritive statement as to whether they want to remain on the waitlist, so I would imagine we may not be hearing anything till later in the week at the earliest.  Waiting game is the worst, but you just got to hang in there I guess.


----------



## dmtr (Apr 26, 2011)

> Originally posted by RobbieBlock:
> Well I am completely in the dark about NYU's DW waitlist procedure, but today was the deadline to submit ones declaritive statement as to whether they want to remain on the waitlist, so I would imagine we may not be hearing anything till later in the week at the earliest.  Waiting game is the worst, but you just got to hang in there I guess.



Good point about the waitlist deadline. For some reason I thought that deadline had come and gone. 

Other than Wenyi, anyone accepted to DWP that declined? Any DWP waitlisters going somewhere else?


----------



## ZenophileX (Apr 26, 2011)

Thought I'd add to this post and say "hi" to my future classmates who are on here.

Hi! I'm Devin!

I was accepted to the MBA/MFA dual degree program at NYU, and have my deposit in already. I've been in touch with a couple of my dual degree cohorts, and plenty of the business school kids, but I'm looking forward to meeting the people whose films I'll be producing.

Any of you all with me in NY already?


----------



## Geezer (Apr 27, 2011)

This question may have been answered long ago (So apologises in advance!), but is there a FB group for the MFA Fall intake students. I know that Tisch Asia has one, but I'm unsure about NY.

FOUND: NYU Film School's incoming class of 2011


----------



## RobbieBlock (Apr 27, 2011)

They just started callin waitlisters I believe today. Just got in at NYU.


----------



## dmtr (Apr 27, 2011)

> Originally posted by RobbieBlock:
> They just started callin waitlisters I believe today. Just got in at NYU.



Congrats, man, I'm happy for you! 

What did they say on the call?


----------



## RobbieBlock (Apr 27, 2011)

Pretty basic, talked to someone in admissions, he said that I am being offered a spot and that if I chose to accept it (not admissions but just the waitlist spot) that admissions will contact me tomorrow with a formal offer.  At that point I'll have somewhere to 1-2 weeks to accept.

It seems as though they are trying to make it as painless for waitlisters as possible and really hurry along the process, so I would hold onto hope.  I am sure there are still spots open as well as spots to be opened so keep those fingers crossed and best of luck to you!


----------



## dmtr (Apr 27, 2011)

> Originally posted by RobbieBlock:
> Pretty basic, talked to someone in admissions, he said that I am being offered a spot and that if I chose to accept it (not admissions but just the waitlist spot) that admissions will contact me tomorrow with a formal offer.  At that point I'll have somewhere to 1-2 weeks to accept.
> 
> It seems as though they are trying to make it as painless for waitlisters as possible and really hurry along the process, so I would hold onto hope.  I am sure there are still spots open as well as spots to be opened so keep those fingers crossed and best of luck to you!



Thanks for the info. No call for me yet. I assume you told them you were interested in the spot? 

Anyone else on the waitlist hear anything?


----------



## AndyA@TischNYU (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello, I'm Andy (girl) and I just got off the waitlist myself.  I should be getting my offer letter in the next day or so too.

Very excited. I'm from Cali so I have to look for a place to live.  Any suggestions?


----------



## dmtr (Apr 27, 2011)

> Originally posted by AndyA@TischNYU:
> Hello, I'm Andy (girl) and I just got off the waitlist myself.  I should be getting my offer letter in the next day or so too.
> 
> Very excited. I'm from Cali so I have to look for a place to live.  Any suggestions?



Congrats on the acceptance, Andy! I don't have advice on where to live, but do you mind if I ask what time they called you today?


----------



## Insearchof_ (Apr 27, 2011)

For those who are coming to NYU Tisch School in NYC, we have a group on facebook so come and join us.

This is the link: http://www.facebook.com/#!/hom...190768544300015&ap=1

...and congrats everyone!


----------

